# Facebook



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

1 week ago I joined a cockapoo Facebook group for cockapoo owners. Over the past week there have been at least 4 re-homes of cockapoos that I've seen. 

Sometimes they are only 6 months old and I find it so hard to believe that people let these gorgeous pooches into their lives, not realising just how much hard work they (and all dogs) are to keep. 

I know that most people have their reasons and their circumstances are most likely to have changed and thats the reason for rehoming. I just want to re-home on every post I see. 

When we were looking for our poo, I tried all different types of websites to adopt one rather than go straight to a breeder and now it appears all I had to do was go on Facebook! 

Anyway, reason for posting is just really to say if anyone is thinking of getting another poo or know of anyone who may be looking - try Facebook!! There are lots of them out there needing a new forever home :hug:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Unfortunately as these dogs become more popular through demand and unethical breeding I think we are going to see more of this. In any case a good breeder will always ask owners to bring the dog back to them no matter their age. People who rehome dogs just because they haven't thought it through or realised the commitment really annoy me. Genuine reasons are different but I do wish those who just don't have the time had just thought it through properly before buying the pup. It's a commitment for the lifetime of the dog and you have to make it work. Putting the effort in reaps rewards 100-fold!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We looked at a little girl Poo called Olive, that we offered to rehome.....this was pre Max. They never returned our emails. Never mind......we got Max instead.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

it is so sad but also sadly is what I had expected to see when I have seen the huge increase in cockapoo's, so many people just think they look so cute (which of course they do) without realising the work involved, whenever anyone stops to admire Dudley I always say that yes he looks like a cute teddy but it is very hard work keeping him like it and he is a dog that needs a lot of attention and exercise. Just been nosing at pets$homes and there is a sweet looking boy, not clear on age but says he requires too much attention and they have 2 demanding young girls! (£250 and in Nuneaton if anyone interested).
I also looked for one in rescue with no luck before getting Dudley so thanks for the facebook info (was it cockapoo owners club?), I often think if I got another it would be nice to re-home but would have to be fussy as I really wouldn't want to take on one that we then couldn't manage.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sad but inevitable with the number of them being bred and the ease with which people can buy pups. Far too many people buy a cute fluff ball with no thought about what the dog itself actually needs and then rehome when they find the reality more work than they expected - or when they develop problems often as a result of their needs not being met.

Molly was rehomed at 17 months old - her owners were lovely people but really were not prepared for the hard work a lively dog like her can be.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> it is so sad but also sadly is what I had expected to see when I have seen the huge increase in cockapoo's, so many people just think they look so cute (which of course they do) without realising the work involved, whenever anyone stops to admire Dudley I always say that yes he looks like a cute teddy but it is very hard work keeping him like it and he is a dog that needs a lot of attention and exercise. *Just been nosing at pets$homes and there is a sweet looking boy, not clear on age but says he requires too much attention and they have 2 demanding young girls! (£250 and in Nuneaton if anyone interested).*
> I also looked for one in rescue with no luck before getting Dudley so thanks for the facebook info (was it cockapoo owners club?), I often think if I got another it would be nice to re-home but would have to be fussy as I really wouldn't want to take on one that we then couldn't manage.


This is so sad. Really. I really hope they ensure that dog goes to a good home - a price like that might attract bad people... This really worries me


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

DB1 said:


> it is so sad but also sadly is what I had expected to see when I have seen the huge increase in cockapoo's, so many people just think they look so cute (which of course they do) without realising the work involved, whenever anyone stops to admire Dudley I always say that yes he looks like a cute teddy but it is very hard work keeping him like it and he is a dog that needs a lot of attention and exercise. Just been nosing at pets$homes and there is a sweet looking boy, not clear on age but says he requires too much attention and they have 2 demanding young girls! (£250 and in Nuneaton if anyone interested).
> I also looked for one in rescue with no luck before getting Dudley so thanks for the facebook info (was it cockapoo owners club?), I often think if I got another it would be nice to re-home but would have to be fussy as I really wouldn't want to take on one that we then couldn't manage.


Yes Dawn , it is cockapoo owners facebook page 

Val


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I think this has been going on for years, but now you see it on Facebook and other social networks. When we got Piper I thought we had been prepared enough. But we even ran in to some frustrations our selves. The good thing is we work from home. For a while it seem Piper was my full time job on top of the other stuff I was doing... 

I can see how people don't realize the work that is involved in raising a puppy. Even with all the research you can do now. At least these people are going to Facebook and asking for someone to take the pups. It's the people that drop animals off at the side of the road that bother's me.

It's not just Cockapoo's, just go to the pound and see all the dogs. At least in our area they have very few cockapoo's but all other types of dogs needing homes. We did consider rescue. But for our personal reasons went with a breeder. But may consider rescue in the future. Now we are now "experience" dog owners. LOL


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I can see how people don't realize the work that is involved in raising a puppy. Even with all the research you can do now. At least these people are going to Facebook and asking for someone to take the pups. It's the people that drop animals off at the side of the road that bother's me.


I agree, they are going about the rehoming in the right way even if it is unfortunate for all involved that that is the situation. I also do think it is kinder to rehome to a family who can give the dog the attention it needs. I think for someone to recognise they can't do that for a dog means they still want the best for the dog which is a good and kind thing. Plenty of people would just leave it at home by itself without the right amount of attention and it would just have an unhappy life and that would be much worse.


----------



## Milo moo (Sep 18, 2013)

DB1 said:


> it is so sad but also sadly is what I had expected to see when I have seen the huge increase in cockapoo's, so many people just think they look so cute (which of course they do) without realising the work involved, whenever anyone stops to admire Dudley I always say that yes he looks like a cute teddy but it is very hard work keeping him like it and he is a dog that needs a lot of attention and exercise. Just been nosing at pets$homes and there is a sweet looking boy, not clear on age but says he requires too much attention and they have 2 demanding young girls! (£250 and in Nuneaton if anyone interested).
> I also looked for one in rescue with no luck before getting Dudley so thanks for the facebook info (was it cockapoo owners club?), I often think if I got another it would be nice to re-home but would have to be fussy as I really wouldn't want to take on one that we then couldn't manage.


Yes cockapoo owners club, apparently they also have a dedicated page for rehoming, which is great. It's comforting that people likely to be on this group are those already looking specifically for a cockapoo or those that already have one 

Our dogs homes near us are full of bull breeds etc. and maybe the odd jack Russell. So sad. 

I'm trying convince the OH that we need to give one of these poo's a loving home with Milo!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is great that there is help out there for the genuine cases that need rehoming.

I must admit though I do struggle to keep quiet with so many people just giving up at the first sniff of an issue that requires some time, effort and training. It makes me so mad that people just jump in with a flakey desire for a cute puppy, with no thought for the future and requirements of a puppy. I could rant all night but it would bore everyone!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> It is great that there is help out there for the genuine cases that need rehoming.
> 
> I must admit though I do struggle to keep quiet with so many people just giving up at the first sniff of an issue that requires some time, effort and training. It makes me so mad that people just jump in with a flakey desire for a cute puppy, with no thought for the future and requirements of a puppy. I could rant all night but it would bore everyone!


I have to agree.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> It is great that there is help out there for the genuine cases that need rehoming.
> 
> I must admit though I do struggle to keep quiet with so many people just giving up at the first sniff of an issue that requires some time, effort and training. It makes me so mad that people just jump in with a flakey desire for a cute puppy, with no thought for the future and requirements of a puppy. I could rant all night but it would bore everyone!


Me too....
Dogs are for life and their life may be 10-15 years or a bit more and they will need to be cared for, for all of that time.
Dogs give so much and my life would be so much less full of love, joy and fun without my dogs. It makes me angry that a pup who grows becomes less cute, more challenging and frankly an inconvenience and can be handed on so easily.
Our first rescue dog, a GSD called Sheba came to us on Christmas Eve as her owners had been thwarted by the RSPCA who did not take dogs in over Christmas, and had contacted the local GSD league and said if someone didn't take her, they were going to have her put down. The reason they said they didn't want her anymore was because they didn't realise she would grow so big . She was seven months old and we were lucky to own her for the next 13 years


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If only they would put the effort in. Lola is 2 today and really I cannot imagine my or our lives without her. She fits us perfectly and is really blossoming  she's always been a good girl and in the difficult times (CROCKAPOO stage  which really tried me) we stuck by her, gave her the care and training she needed and she rewards us every single day. She understands everything I say, obeys everything I ask (mostly ) and loves us with everything she's got. What could be better than that?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think the fact that I was never allowed a dog as a child actually taught me that they are not to be taken on lightly, I got all the excuses from my parents - it needs to be walked whatever the weather, they are not cheap, they can't be left all day etc etc, of course they were just not that into getting one anyway or I guess they would have made it work (mum worked part time and dad shifts). I do remember a friends family getting one and then having it re-homed later as well. I like the idea of rehoming a cockapoo now more seem to need new homes, still not sure if we will ever get another, but I think I would have to say only one that had no real issues - first owner realising they didn't have time would be a good one to take on, I think people that are prepared to work on a dog with a few problems are fantastic and I know the dogs often settle really well with the right training but I'm not sure I am prepared to risk it. Dudley has been a handful but is settling down really well now, yes he still has his mad moments but is generally very good, I think someone less prepared for the work involved may have given him up. When at a fun dog show once my hubby asked is there a class for most likely to be a rescue?!!


----------

